# Just to let you all know ....



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 9, 2001)

Just to let you all know .... I am thankful to all of you who have helped me in any way, i thank those who started and maintain this website, and i thank all of the people like me that are flashlight freaks (flashaholics) just like me (i was once told "light is a good thing to have in the dark", and he was right)!!


----------



## pwell (Oct 12, 2001)

I'd also like to thank those who maintain the list. With out a doubt, this is the most courteous discussion forum I've ever come across.


----------

